
A Belch in Gym Class. Then Handcuffs and a Lawsuit - anonu
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-07-27/a-belch-in-gym-class-then-handcuffs-and-a-lawsuit
======
norea-armozel
I have to wonder why schools are deciding to call police on such minor issues.
Mind you, I'm looking at this situation from the lens of being a very violent
in my own childhood. I would have random tantrums for no good reason. I don't
know why I was so angry, but it was amazing I was never put in juvie or an
insane asylum as a kid.

But being annoying in class, burping, is now an offense worthy of arresting a
child? Sorry, but this is something that is far out of proportion with the
behavior. At worse, the kid should've been cooling his heels in the
principle's office until mom/dad/whatever came to pick them up and probably
tear them a new one at home. So, I just don't see why cops even factor into
this matter at all. No drugs, no actual violence, no sexual stuff. Just a
kid... BURPING. Wow!

------
Clubber
This is a hammer problem. When all you have is a hammer (arrest) everything is
a nail.

~~~
Symbiote
How do they only have arrest?

The police officer could have sat with the child for a few minutes, discussed
why the behaviour was inappropriate, and let them return to class.

(Or a normal member of staff could do this, why do American schools have
police on staff?! To strip search children, according to the footer in the
article.)

~~~
sharemywin
They could have give him detention and if that didn't work suspend him. It's
worked for a 100 years.

------
SlashmanX
It's insane to me that schools have a police officer assigned

~~~
retox
Land of the free, baby.

------
spacemanmatt
Students are the clients, not the product. The teacher should be fired for
calling the cops, and no, it doesn't matter that the cop is referred to as a
Resource Officer.

------
fughu_tooton
Why was he pretending to belch in class like that?

If you're going to act like a jerk don't be surprised when people are a jerk
back to you.

~~~
SlashmanX
> Why was he pretending to belch in class like that?

Because he's a child. That doesn't warrant being handcuffed into the back of a
police car and sent to a juvenile detention facility

